# Gyeon Q2 Rim or Gtech C5 again



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

I have C5 currently on my wheels and its performed well over the last 18 months but I now feel its time to re-do them!

I was wondering what peoples experiences with Q2 were, better or worse than C5? or is there anything else I should look into?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

interested to find out to! - with waxstock coming up good time to buy i hope


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Surely C5 lasting 18 months on your wheels is enough of a statement. You have your answer right there 😃


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry I should have put in the original post the car has only done 2k in that period, is garaged but has been washed plenty of times but with nothing more aggressive than shampoo!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

With hardly any miles added in that time the previously applied C5 should be doing its job still, surely?..


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

I missed a few cleans over the Winter and picked up some stubborn tar marks which are going to need Tardis to shift them! 

I felt it would be difficult to spot clean them and re-coat just those areas, so thought I would probably end up doing them again unless someone has a better idea?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Tardis shouldn't remove the coating mate. I think you'll be fine just cleaning them TBH. :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A thorough clean with a tar and iron remover will affect water behaviour but it won't affect the coating from protecting. I do this every 9 - 12 months then top with C2 / Reload just for water behaviour and the coating continues to protect.


----------



## sunnylunn (May 1, 2008)

excuse my ignorance, but how do you know the C5 is still protecting once the beading stops?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

sunnylunn said:


> excuse my ignorance, but how do you know the C5 is still protecting once the beading stops?


See if you can still clean the wheels using simple shampoo and water?

If not, then brake dust may be binding/embedding in the paint?


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

organisys said:


> See if you can still clean the wheels using simple shampoo and water?
> 
> If not, then brake dust may be binding/embedding in the paint?


If you are washing inside the rims periodically this doesn't apply i think. I never use wheel cleaner and my wheels are as good as new without any coating.

I am using 2 sets of wheels, the other set is for track use or abusive road use which was coated with 22PLE coating about a year ago, still bedding is nice and easy to clean.

Main difference is with coating i don't have to touch the wheel other then pressure washer, ofc sometimes you have to touch if you have huge heat build up on wheels and brakes which makes everything stick a bit. With non coated wheel, i just use wheel woolies and normal shampoo..


----------

